

Show HN: Something I Made with Lob's Check API - zhoujianfu
https://checkitron.com/

======
zhoujianfu
Checkitron is "bring your own bill-pay", and hopefully a lot
nicer/easier/cleaner than your bank's. Plus, if you have multiple banks
(business/personal), manage all the bill pay in one spot. It works... and it's
free!

